# Are the outdooralabama coordinates accurate?



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

What's do you guys and gals think about the accuracy of the outdooralabama reef coordinates: are they good numbers or are they "off" as a result of Katrina and Ivans' storm action? We've had good success with the Hilton Chart numbers, just can't tell when the outdooralabama information was updated last or if some of the structure has been moved around.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't fish over that way too much, but I do remember the tanks being a pain to find. I treat those as trolling grounds. As for everything else, not too sure.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

My experience is that some of the close in Pyramids that were placed prior to Ivan were moved. Deeper structures and the tanks seem to be in place.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

sandman770 said:


> What's do you guys and gals think about the accuracy of the outdooralabama reef coordinates: are they good numbers or are they "off" as a result of Katrina and Ivans' storm action? We've had good success with the Hilton Chart numbers, just can't tell when the outdooralabama information was updated last or if some of the structure has been moved around.


I think the last "published" reef work they did was in mid to late 2009. Suspect many things have been subsided (tanks and such), or moved from storms. Like most public numbers is best to check them out and develop a good list that you like.
I've posted the 2009 coordinates in differing file formats here if it helps any. It is sometimes best to view them in Google Earth before planning trip.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index6/

(is on page 6)


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks all of your input, very helpful.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i fished a bunch of the pyramids on three different trips during snapper season this year and found most of the numbers to be accurate. had a few that we did not find but they seemed to be the older numbers. the good thing is they are so close to each other that if you find nothing on number you only have to run a 1/2 mile to check another number.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of them are but some of the tanks and pyramids are a little off. It only takes a little bit of circling to find them.


----------



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

*decimal format?*

Those might be in decimal format. Might need to change them to minutes and seconds but i'm not certain. Some tanks are off a bit and a boxcar or two may be flat or moved but most are good. I always launch out of Perdido Pass area so I have fished most of those sites and can't complain.


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

They are pretty accurate, I have some private reefs that got moved during Ivan. Like Chris V said if the reefs are not on the exact coordinates start out out with tight circles and gradually get bigger and you'll find them.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks again for everyone's input; I'm gonna punch the #s in and check them out.


----------

